# General > Genealogy >  McKay Family of Caithness

## veronica

I am searching information on my Grandmother, Matilda McKay born 21/04/1882 in Caithness. Father (whose name not sure of, maybe Andrew, Douglas or Alexander) was born on 21/03/1826 who was in the Cameron Highlanders regiment under the command of Sir Colin Campbell. He served during the Crimea War and took part in the relief of Lucknow during the Indian Mutiny. Also, another clue is My nana named her home here in Brisbane "*GLENBRAE" which I am sure is of some significance somewhere. If anyone has any information I would be most grateful. *

----------

